# Dancing horse!



## Jennifermarie (Dec 31, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zKQgTiqhPbw


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

i've seen that a lot, but i'm speechless watching it. it's so amazing!


----------



## Jennifermarie (Dec 31, 2007)

i know it gives me major goosebumps


----------

